# squirrel kill by flechette



## ghost0311/8541

MJ had inspired me to make a pana slingshot i seen one in south america but was never able to get it to work right then i seen MJ video and then it hit me i made one today and took it out to try and take game with it first shot was a miss and dart lost to a tree but the second shot the squrriel was on the ground at about 15 feet and did not see it comeing made a neck shot did not move after the shot i like my new toy thank you MJ for showing me the light


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

I gotta try this. The only thing im afraid of is hand hits lol.

Good shot


----------



## Charles

Nice shooting ... looks like your rig did a fine job. It is a bummer having to shoot up with those things, cause they are more than likely going to be g-o-n-e .....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

THAT IS AWESOME! There's no running away from a hit like that  
Can I get some details about the construction of your darts? They look very interesting and effective.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

yes i made it same as yours but i used 550 cord as my flechings i just whiped them on there the bolt is longer its a long thin eye bolt that i cut the eye off of so i could put a point on it i also made some like you made but gutted 550 cord and slide the bolt into the 550 cord and whiped the end to the bolt then frayed the end flys very well.


----------



## natureboy922

What kind of tubes did you use?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i get them at walmart they go on sunglasses in the sports dept.


----------



## M.J

Ahhh, that helps a lot, thanks!

I've had issues with the vanes catching air and throwing the darts off course, especially on the lighter ones. The paracord sheath fletchings you use look like they could help clear that up.

I'll be making some like this and trying them out at my nearest opportunity.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

MJ thanks for solveing my problem that i have had sence 1993 lol


----------



## ndspecial

damn good shot.


----------



## Deano 1

Niiccceee shot, I need to knock one of these up.


----------



## youcanthide

Great shot mate


----------



## GHT

Great shooting, nice set up.


----------



## M.J

ghost0311/8541 said:


> yes i made it same as yours but i used 550 cord as my flechings i just whiped them on there the bolt is longer its a long thin eye bolt that i cut the eye off of so i could put a point on it i also made some like you made but gutted 550 cord and slide the bolt into the 550 cord and whiped the end to the bolt then frayed the end flys very well.


You, sir, are a genius!

I made a pair of darts with a low-class (latex wrapped instead of floss whipped) version of this setup. It improved the way they fly by about 100% :woot:

I had actually gotten away from the flechettes a bit because I couldn't get the lighter ones to fly reliably well. I could tell by the way they were flying that the problem was the fletchings but I couldn't think of any way to correct it so I put them on the back burner.

So if I helped you then you helped me too. These ones are blunts for can killing but could just as easily be set up as "sharps" for hunting. With 1842 tubes these darts, which weigh about 19 grams,shoot at right around 145fps which produces over 13 ft/lb of energy concentrated on the very small head of the dart.


----------



## Jolli4688

They look like something fun to play with, I'll have to give it ago at some point.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

lol i been called a lot of things but never a genius hey i made some small ones today and put one piece of 550 cord over the bolt and whiped it and frayed the ends they are flying very good and fast


----------



## Rayshot

Thanks guys!! I am saving all this to my organic filing cabinet for potential future use.


----------



## ash

ghost0311/8541 said:


> lol i been called a lot of things but never a genius hey i made some small ones today and put one piece of 550 cord over the bolt and whiped it and frayed the ends they are flying very good and fast


That's what I was going to suggest. You can comb out the braid with a nail or straightened paperclip quite easily and get away with far fewer tail strands. Time to try this myself very soon.


----------



## Applied_Elasticity

Wow I have to make myself some of these asap!


----------



## Nicholson

That looks so cool, is there a video of shooting fletcettes?


----------



## M.J

Nicholson said:


> That looks so cool, is there a video of shooting fletcettes?


Not to :hijack:, but I have a few:
















These are all from when I just started experimenting with these, my arrows, technique and results have improved since I made these vids.

I'm definitely inspired to get out in the woods with these now!


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i cant do video but mj has some.


----------



## Jaximus

Can't believe I missed this. Good shooting, ghost.

The only real drawback I can see with the wingnut method is that it severely limits your potential for penetration. Granted, you had more than enough penetration for that squirrel (really great shot, BTW), but that probably wouldn't be enough for a larger animal like a ****/woodchuck/possum/whatever. Something tells me threading the wingnut further down will just cause an erratic flight.

So, the question is, what method can we find that is as simple and reliable as the wingnut, but doesn't affect penetration of the flechette?


----------



## Jolli4688

If you can add some material to the wing nut to create a nice tapered point, and sharpen the edges of the "wings" you could make them into a nice little broad head?

Though, once at full draw would you risk cutting the rubber? =/


----------



## myusername

those look awesome but id be way to scared to shoot them. nice kill.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i am working on one that will work


----------



## M.J

Jaximus said:


> Can't believe I missed this. Good shooting, ghost.
> 
> The only real drawback I can see with the wingnut method is that it severely limits your potential for penetration. Granted, you had more than enough penetration for that squirrel (really great shot, BTW), but that probably wouldn't be enough for a larger animal like a ****/woodchuck/possum/whatever. Something tells me threading the wingnut further down will just cause an erratic flight.
> 
> So, the question is, what method can we find that is as simple and reliable as the wingnut, but doesn't affect penetration of the flechette?


Remember that it's shock+penetration that gets it done with these. They're not all about making holes and bleeding out of critters like a broadheadded arrow is. They penetrate, which causes great damage, and then they smash with a great deal of weight.

The 'chettes I have that are similar to Ghost's weigh more than a 5/8" steel ball. They're the equivalent of putting a stopper behind a field point on a traditional archery arrow.


----------



## Jaximus

But is that blunt force enough to get it done on larger game? Anybody shot anything bigger than a squirrel with one of these?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i have not but i think i could take acoon with one.


----------



## M.J

I blew through a coconut with one from twenty yards once ...


----------



## Jaximus

M.J said:


> I blew through a coconut with one from twenty yards once ...


Dang, that's pretty serious. I hope you didn't let any of that coconut go to waste, you monster.


----------



## Charles

Sorry, I do not mean to criticize or rain on your parade ... But if you hit that squirrel in the same spot with a lead or steel ball of the same weight as the flechette, I suspect it would have been just as dead. Your flechette at 19 grams is right at 300 grains ... that is awfully heavy ammo for squirrel or rabbit or birds. Ordinarily one would use ammo of half that weight (150 grains) or less for squirrel, rabbits, and birds. I would think that sort of rig would be better suited to larger game, like raccoons or perhaps armadillos, where the penetration would be more of a factor in harvesting the game.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Charles said:


> Sorry, I do not mean to criticize or rain on your parade ... But if you hit that squirrel in the same spot with a lead or steel ball of the same weight as the flechette, I suspect it would have been just as dead. Your flechette at 19 grams is right at 300 grains ... that is awfully heavy ammo for squirrel or rabbit or birds. Ordinarily one would use ammo of half that weight (150 grains) or less for squirrel, rabbits, and birds. I would think that sort of rig would be better suited to larger game, like raccoons or perhaps armadillos, where the penetration would be more of a factor in harvesting the game.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 I agree Charles, But, it is very affective on small game as ghost was shooting at.... Theres no such thing as overkill when it comes to hunting! Well unless your shooting cannon balls at rabbits.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

no argument there its more like specialty ammo and as with all of my hunting be it slingshot ,slings ,atlatl ,bow,boomrangs, rabbit sticks ,or guns my throphys are the the weapons that i take the game with and i have with all the weapons above and then some not that i am going to change from marbels lead nuts and clay balls i shoot every thing with every thing but them pfs cant get the hang of them one day i cant miss the next i cant hit air lol


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> Sorry, I do not mean to criticize or rain on your parade ... But if you hit that squirrel in the same spot with a lead or steel ball of the same weight as the flechette, I suspect it would have been just as dead. Your flechette at 19 grams is right at 300 grains ... that is awfully heavy ammo for squirrel or rabbit or birds. Ordinarily one would use ammo of half that weight (150 grains) or less for squirrel, rabbits, and birds. I would think that sort of rig would be better suited to larger game, like raccoons or perhaps armadillos, where the penetration would be more of a factor in harvesting the game.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


How 'bout because it's fun or interesting or different?


----------



## Charles

M.J said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I do not mean to criticize or rain on your parade ... But if you hit that squirrel in the same spot with a lead or steel ball of the same weight as the flechette, I suspect it would have been just as dead. Your flechette at 19 grams is right at 300 grains ... that is awfully heavy ammo for squirrel or rabbit or birds. Ordinarily one would use ammo of half that weight (150 grains) or less for squirrel, rabbits, and birds. I would think that sort of rig would be better suited to larger game, like raccoons or perhaps armadillos, where the penetration would be more of a factor in harvesting the game.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout because it's fun or interesting or different?
Click to expand...

I have no problem with that ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nicholson

M.J said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so cool, is there a video of shooting fletcettes?
> 
> 
> 
> Not to :hijack:, but I have a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all from when I just started experimenting with these, my arrows, technique and results have improved since I made these vids.
> 
> I'm definitely inspired to get out in the woods with these now!
Click to expand...

Very awsome! it looks cool shooting those I want to make some flechetts when I get a chance tool. Jaximus does have a good question though, is there an advantage while hunting a lil larger than normal game?


----------



## Performance Catapults

When I addressed the Fish and Wildlife last week, regarding the legalization of slingshots for small game hunting, a biologist from the University of Kentucky voiced his concern about wounding small game. While I believe he has never shot a slingshot before, something like this has the potential to ease anyone's mind about wounding a small critter. Not everyone is going to hit small game in the head.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

tell the F and G that bow hunters wound a lot af game so do bird hunters and deer hunting with rifles and shot gun it happens no one wants to wound any thing.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

This is the sharpies


----------



## One Shot-Corey

I've been looking to try and find some videos about this would anyone know were i could go to learn about making a setup and the arrows at all I would love to give this a try


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Mj has some videos on them look in the shooting section


----------



## M.J

One Shot-Corey said:


> I've been looking to try and find some videos about this would anyone know were i could go to learn about making a setup and the arrows at all I would love to give this a try


I've done the best I can to show how I make the darts and bands for them. Type "flechette " in the search box on the home page and you should get some good results.


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Cool tks for that


----------



## Micknewch

Ok, I'm admittedly not mechanically inclined and have a traumatic brain injury on tip of it, so help me. Is there a traditional pouch the flechette rests in? If so and I guess if not, I'm curious how you grasp the flechette and draw. I'm assuming they have to be somewhat heavy to get the velocity to fly true and fast. I'm wondering if I could convert some of my blowgun darts to the same affect.

At any rate, great innovation and shooting. You've combined two of my favourite primitive weapons. The SS and a blowgun style dart/bolt.

By the way Ghost, the shooter you sent me is a blast. Also saw your magazine article. Well done sir!


----------



## Micknewch

Do you grasp it by the para cord fletching or the dart/screw itself. Sorry if I sound daft, but the old brain don't work like she used to. Such is the life of a wounded warrior living with TBI.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

by the 550 cord and glad you like the slingshot.


----------



## Micknewch

Im going to have to set my brother on this project. Looks like a blast.


----------



## Aries666

I'm going to be making a few of these and a band myself. Too cool.


----------



## Berkshire bred

that is awsome


----------



## D.Nelson

Glorious kill Ghost.


----------



## TLG_Catapults

AWESOME , CAN YOU BUY THESE SOMEPLACE


----------



## ghost0311/8541

You have to make them.


----------



## TLG_Catapults

M.J said:


> THAT IS AWESOME! There's no running away from a hit like that
> Can I get some details about the construction of your darts? They look very interesting and effective.


NOT ONLY THAT , BUT IF YOU HIT A DIE HARD SQUIRREL AND HE TRYS TO GET AWAY , THE EXTRA WEIGHT WILL SLOW HIM DOWN


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Its made with a bolt and wing nut that you whip some 550 cord to the end. I think mj has put a video up on how to make them.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Super cool!!! Can't wait to make a few.


----------

